# The University Campus Thread



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Post campus shots of universities you are familiar with or universities who's campus you admire.

I'll start with posting Trevecca Nazarene University in Nashville, TN.

A previously unattractive campus turned stunning, I love it! Was there the other day.


Clock by Trevecca Nazarene University, on Flickr 


Sept by Trevecca Nazarene University, on Flickr


Waggoner Library by Trevecca Nazarene University, on Flickr


McClurkan During Graduation by Trevecca Nazarene University, on Flickr


Trevecca Arch by Trevecca Nazarene University, on Flickr


Waggoner Library by Trevecca Nazarene University, on Flickr


Cascades/ the Quad by Trevecca Nazarene University, on Flickr


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks great. Wouldn't mind studying there.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

ikops said:


> Looks great. Wouldn't mind studying there.


Couldn't find a picture but another great thing about Trevecca is that it is located on a hill overlooking the skyline of downtown Nashville.


Mississippi State is next.


----------



## M Vini (Oct 13, 2009)

musiccity said:


>


I could spend more time enjoying the scenery than studying. :lol: That's stunning! :drool:


----------

